# List your top 10 boys and girls names :)



## MUMOF5

Thought itd be a bit of fun and helpful to those currently looking for names and see how all our tastes differ :thumbup:. Here are mine (in no particular order).

*My top 10 boys names:*

*Joseph/Joe*
*Logan*
*Oliver/Ollie*
*Lennon*
*Flynn*
*George*
*Archie*
*Finn*
*Max*
*Brodie/Brody*
*(harder than i thought )*

*My top 10 girls names*

*Phoebe*
*Lola*
*Evie*
*Rose*
*Darcy*
*Lily/Lilliana*
*Madeleine *
*Ella*
*Molly*
*Ruby*

*(way too easy, i could go on and on .....)*


----------



## xcmjstaax

Top ten boys:

Noah
Alfie
William
Joseph
Oliver
Edward
Lucas
Archie
Theodore
Alexander


Girls:

Elouise
Isabella
Amelia
Ava
Sophia
Olivia
Ruby
Alice
Felicity
Helena

=]


----------



## jaytee.

Awh, lovely idea - I love things like this :blush:

Top Ten Boys :blue: :

-Harry
-Charlie
-Thomas
-Oliver
-Samuel
-Leon
-Joseph
-Jacob
-Caleb
-James

Top Ten Girls :pink: :

-Amelie
-Lily
-Grace
-Niamh
-Eden
-Olivia
-Isabelle
-Amelia
-Eloise
-Aiofe

:D


----------



## jaytee.

xcmjstaax said:


> Top ten boys:
> 
> Noah
> Alfie
> William
> Joseph
> Oliver
> Edward
> Lucas
> Archie
> Theodore
> Alexander
> 
> 
> Girls:
> 
> Elouise
> Isabella
> Amelia
> Ava
> Sophia
> Olivia
> Ruby
> Alice
> Felicity
> Helena
> 
> =]

I didn't see yours beforehand, but we have some similiar ones there :D 
Good taste :haha:


----------



## BabyNameLover

Ooo...good question. They're changing all the time but right now. 

*GIRLS!*
Aurora nn Aura
Natasha nn Tasha
Jasmine
Jessamine/Jessica
Lola
Georgia/Georgiana
Natalia nn Nat 
Keisha 
Ruby

*BOYS*
Levi
Blake
Alexander/Alejandro/Alessandro
Dylan
Nathaniel
Spencer
Tyler
Kai
Shane
Felix

There's loads more but I also many alternative versions of names. Levi/Blake are keep on changing but its Blake right now. Aurora has always been a firm favourite with me. 

Laura x


----------



## Smurfette

My top ten faves:

Boys:

Caspar
Finn
Corbin
Max
Sam
Rufus
Dylan
Flynn
Theo
Gabriel

Girls:

Tabitha
Seren
Violet
Kitty
Millie
Charlotte
Jasmine
Holly
Poppy
Alice


----------



## fairy_gem

Oooh i love this thread!! :)

Mine are...in no particular order:

*Girls:*

Florence
Edie
Summer
Isla
Nina
Elsie
Grace 
Imogene
Olivia
Pippa

....oooh that was hard, i like more than 10 :)...Bethany, Peony, Sarah, Robyn, Ruthie, Iris & Belle. :)

*Boys:*

ummm.....i really struggle with boys names....

Sebastian
Edward - but not shortened :)
William
Lucas
Finlay
Arthur
Tobias
Theodore
Oliver
Xavier

...that was tough!

x


----------



## JofRac

Oohhh....

Boys
-Theodore
-Jem
-Elijah (Eli)
-Elias (Eli)
-Tobias
-Albert (Albie)
-Ralph
-Oliver
-Wiloughby (Will)
-Malachi

Girls
-Esme
-Imogen
-Martha
-Thea
-Betsy
-Harriett
-Jasmine
-Ophelia
-Elizah
-Anya


----------



## XfairyhopesX

ohhh here we go

girls

Amellie
Poppy
Honey
Petal
Ava
Evangeline
Angel
Anais
Anise
Ana

could go on forever boys are sooooo hard!!!

Boys

Aiden (obv)
Liam
Ciaran
Ryan
LLoyd
Ollie
Finley
Ronnie
Scott
Nile


----------



## FayDanielle

Lets see how hard this is :D
In no paticular order.

Girls:
Olivia
Evie
Imogen
Grace/Gracie
Scarlett
Imani
Eloise
Esme
Amelia
Sienna


Boys:
Oliver
Dylan
Theo
Harrison
Riley
Jacob
Finlay
Lloyd
Noah
Alfie

Found girls harder than boys! lol xx


----------



## rubydoo1

*Girls  - *
Molly
Evie
Scarlett
Olivia
Amelie
Annabelle
Bethany
Louisa/Luisa
Poppy
Grace

*Boys  - *
Harry
Archie
Jacob
Luca
Oliver
Finlay
William
Thomas
Max
Alfie

I found girls harder i think!
x


----------



## Jomum2b-again

ok here we go :D 

Girls:

-Elsie
-Eden
-Erin
-Esmae
-Evelyn
-Eliana
-Eabha (Eva)
-Ellice
-Nellie
-Delilah

Boys:

-Isaac
-Noah
-Elijah
-Elias
-Edison
-Jensen
-Jonah
-Jacob
-Theo
-Riley

as you can tell i like names beginning with an E :thumbup:


----------



## pixydust

Girls;

Freya
Amelia
Flora
Jasmine
Skye
Lily
Lia
Jade
Erin
Seren

Boys;

Casper (cant use with our surname :()
Felix (cat food :()
Wilbur (OH doesnt like :()
Jared (cant use with our surname :()
Jonas (OH doesnt like :()
Chase (a friends lil boy already has this name :()
Logan (maybe too popular? :()
Billy (too many bullying opportunities :()
Nathaniel (OH doesnt like :()
Aeron (OH doesnt like :()

bad luck for me with boy names :( lol


----------



## LunaRose

Jayden
Alexander
Bailey
Taylor
Max
Alfie
Harry
Joshua
Dylan
Jacob


Eva
Layla
Scarlett
Lily
Daisy
Holly
Evie
Olivia
Poppy
Isabelle

.. Although I do change my mind alot! :dohh:

xx


----------



## Kellycool

Awesome thread!

Boys:
Ashton
Deacon
Keagan
Reece
Jude
Dylan
James
Keenan
Tao
Kieran

Girls
Tatum
Teagan
Leah
Grace
Georgia
Neeve
Sienna
Kiera
Mackenzie (also for a boy)
Olivia


----------



## RubyRainbows

Well, by next week my Top 10 will prob be different -- it changes often! Lol. But currently ---

Top 10 Girl Names:

1. Giavana
2. Brooklyn
3. Lilliana / Lily
4. Bria
5. Alaina / Elaina
6. Avianna / Ava / Eva
7. Gabriella / Abriella
8. Kaiya / Kenidee
9. Mariah
10. Chiara / Kiara / Kayliana

Top 10 Boy's Names:

1. Noah
2. Riley / Rylan
3. Jayden / Caiden
4. Nicholas / Nico
5. Rocco
6. Brandon
7. Landon
8. Tristan
9. Dominick
10. Carson / Cameron


----------



## country_girl8

Girls

Evie
Ruby
Lillie
Izzy
Millie
Maisie

Boy

Jacob
Joseph
Riley
Reece
Noah
Finley


----------



## stephx

Ava
Lily
Summer
Skye
Bailey
Piper
Scarlett
Maddie
Skyla
Kyla


Tyler
Taye
Max
Jacob
Riley
Jayden
Callum
Bailey
Alfie
Mason


----------



## ginasgemz

Oh that's hard......I love a lot of names but the top 10? Hmmmmmmmmmm...

Girls:
Seraphina
Sapphira
Selena
Georgina
Amarilla
Brynn
Ruby
Isidora
Carmine
Esmeralda


Boys:
Gavin
Lachlan
Sterling
River
Everest
Malachi
Tristan
Merlin
Matthias
Marcus


----------



## EmyDra

Oo! I like this thread - a lot of my favs have already been listed!

Girls:

(4 in Common with Jo Mum)

Elsie
Eden
Evelyn
Ivy
Sylvia
Cynthia
Delilah
Kendra
Luna
Blanche

Boys:

Jesse <3 (I think I would have this except that I know my FOB doesn't like it and despite his limited involvement I don't want to shut him out completely. Also - if I have a little boy he will have long hair and a unisex name won't help him much!)
Silas
Ezra
Mortimer
Heston
Jasper
Myles
Roxas
Felix
Noah


----------



## booflebump

Ooh, I do love a good name thread. We arent TTC till next year but have regular name discussions!

*Girls*

- Sophia
- Alice
- Evie
- Iona
- Violet
- Rebecca
- Molly
- Heidi
- Katie
- Emma

*Boys*

- Lucas
- Toby
- James
- Harry
- Max
- Jacob
- Daniel
- Joshua
- Finn
- David


----------



## Faerie

Boys:
Luis
Alejandro
Javier
Ben 
Emilio
Juan
André
Ethan
Luca
Giulio

Girls:
Amelie
Émilie
Evelyn
Leya
Lina
Dorothea
Cecily
Alicia
Tatiana
Ciara


----------



## surprisebaby

girls

charlotte
rose or rosalind
lucy
lucia
penelope
alice
francesca
lily
barbara
madeleine

boys

Tom
harry
daniel
jay
rhys
rowan
rory
jamie
Jasper
louis


----------



## trumpetbum

Boy

Luca
Gabriel
Se'/Shay
Chae
James
Theo
Deacon
Callum
Hughie
Brodie

Girls

Zara
Juliet
Ellen
Evangeline
Lucy/Lucia
Mirren
Eilidh
Anna
Niamh
Abbie


----------



## hawalkden

My names I like off the top of my head would be:

*Boys:*

Ethan (both mine and OHs number one) :)
Isaac 
Nathaniel 
Harrison _(Really liked this name, I would have been called this if I was a boy be wouldnt go with the middle name we've chosen or OHs last name Harrions-Horice Hopson!_
Tobias
Spencer
Oliver/Ollie
Joel
Finlay 
Maxwell

(got a few more but cant think at the moment! Horice would be mine and OHs number 1 middle name. In memory of my Great-Grandad :))

*Girls:*

Isobel (both mine and OHs number one)
Imogen (close 1st)
Harriett
Scarlett/Scarlotte
Inez
Evie
Jessica/Jesikha 
Phoebe 
Alice 
Isobella

I think me and my OH are going with the I name theme; thought the other day that it fits in-between our names Heather  I (babys name)  Jason :). Thought it was a cute original idea :).

Happy baby naming and bumpos.

X


----------



## BlackBerry25

We hardly like any boy names here for some reason but:

Boys
Elliot
Thomas

and thats about it :rofl:

Girls names I like, in no order
Helena (heheh obviously)
Zara
Adriana
Jordan
Milla
Peyton
Hazel

.... cant think for some reason :rofl:


----------



## Princessa

Boys
Lucas
Isaac
Jacob
Jeremy
Remy
Dylan
Oliver
Fletcher
Micah
Jack

Girls
Sophie
Cara
Mia
Myla
Nina
Gabriella
Noelle
Anna
Chloe
Harriet (adding that one for OH!)


----------



## daisy74

LunaRose said:


> Jayden
> Alexander
> Bailey
> Taylor
> Max
> Alfie
> Harry
> Joshua
> Dylan
> Jacob
> 
> 
> Eva
> Layla
> Scarlett
> Lily
> Daisy
> Holly
> Evie
> Olivia
> Poppy
> Isabelle
> 
> .. Although I do change my mind alot! :dohh:
> 
> xx

:thumbup: Love the name Daisy,Og course why wouldnt I LOL,I am named after my gram love the name get alot of compliments


----------



## InvisibleRain

Too scared to list mine, or even tell anyone the names we've got for our bub... coz.. it's been stolen before :(


----------



## EmyDra

InvisibleRain said:


> Too scared to list mine, or even tell anyone the names we've got for our bub... coz.. it's been stolen before :(

Awk, whatever we name our babs there will be others. There's been a couple of wee girls born since I've been here with the name I'm going to use. You could just tell us ones you like which you won't be using? Like, I think Rowan is a beautiful name for a boy and Ruby is a lovely name for a girl but they just aren't for me. 

Someone told me that they had a dog with my choosen boys name :haha: but makes no odds. I have a cat named Saffron which there are a few about, and have had dogs called Daisy, Lotte and Rio. :thumbup:


----------



## Marrie

very good names here =)


----------



## LittlePeople

*Boys: *

Alexander
*Alfie*
Benjamin
Charlie
*Elijah
*George
Levi
*Theo*
William
Zachary

*Girls: *

Alexis (NN: Lexi)
*Aurora*
Ciara
Freya
*Isabella*
Lacey
Leah 
Maisie
Ruby
*Teigan*


----------



## hayley x

Oooh :)

girls:

Daisy :)
lily
poppy
molly
gracie
millie
ella
evie
emily
mia

boys:

Alex :)
archie
joshua
alfie
noah
joseph 
oliver 
harrison 
charlie
mason


----------



## PrincessKay

Ooooo i love this thread!

Princesses:-

Daisy
Erin
Olivia
Phoebe
Scarlett
Ava
Summer
Imogen
Isla
Amber

Princes:-
Oliver
Harrison
Logan
Lennon
Daniel
Luca
Oscar
Riley
Ellis


----------



## MUMOF5

Ooh there are some lovely names on these lists, i'm thinking my top 10's may have changed already :blush:. xx


----------



## sarah1989

My top 10 names, in no particular order:

*Boys:*
1. Tadghan
2. Cameron
3. Alexander
4. Brandon
5. Marcus
6. Andrew
7. Liam
8. Micah
9. Matthew
10. James

*Girls:*
1. Charlotte
2. Myla
3. Caoimhe
4. Elizabeth
5. Olivia
6. Ava
7. Claire
8. Avery
9. Amelia
10. Marie-Madeleine


----------



## EstelSeren

In no particular order:

Boys
Idris 
Gwydion
Owain 
Osian
Gereint
Trystan
Bedwyr
Galen
Adair
Pryderi

I could go on as I have hundreds of boy's names I love!

Girls
Tanwen
Nesta/Nest
Teleri (possiblity of pronounciation issues!)
Lleucu (can't use as noone would pronounce it correctly!)
Llinos (same as above)
Gwenhwyfar (pretty but a bit of a mouthful and wouldn't be pronounced correctly!)
Angharad (doesn't go with surname)
Dwynwen (Again pronounciation issues!)
Arianrhod (Doesn't go with surname!)
Ceridwen (OH likes, I'm not so keen)

Girls names are HARD! :dohh:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Phantom

In random order... I usually don't share my girls names because I'm scared people will steal some of my more unique ideas.

:blue:
Alexander
Wesley
Corey
Sebastian
Landon
Quinton
Colin
Noah
Jeremy
Mason

:pink:
Arya
Arwen
Eden
Caley
Naomi
Shyla
Vanessa
Samara
Gabrielle
Sophie


----------



## littlebean10

girls - kiera kaila kara imogen ayda louise caelyn kaira lilly orla boys - callan brandon brayden cairan sean jayden cant think of anymore!


----------



## debsxhim

I only have 5 of each. Off of the top of my head. :flower:

Girls:
Trinity
Vienna
Sienna 
Kianna
Evelina 

Boys:
Hunter
Dalton 
Mason
Wyatt 
Emmet


----------



## ThatGirl

erm ill give it a try

Oliver
James
Alfie
Spencer
Freddie
Oscar
Charlie
Kayleb/kaylem



girls

erm

ermmmmmmmm... ok this is hard

Amelie
Amelia
Emily
Maylie
....i dont know lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have about 50 for girls lol

Girls
River
Tallulah
Elliott
Vaillie
Avery
Scarlett
Rosalie
Beau
Florence
Willow

Boys
Leo
Dexter
Cole
Oakley
Phoenix
Jenson
Oscar
Quinn
Spencer
Parker

That was very hard to pick only 10!!


----------



## malia

Darcey
Eden
Hayley
Indie
Georgia
Heidi
Gianna
Autumn
Arianna

Dorian
Noah
Robert
Brodie
Russell
Cameron
Calum
William
James/jamie

Found boys sooo much harder.
Ideally i'd love Darcey Eden and Dorian Noah :)


----------



## wanting2010

Girls
----
Peyton
Isla
Harper
Tegan
Piper
Avery
Sophia
Olivia
Amelia
Kylie


Boys
----
Sawyer
Aidan
Levi
Liam
Carter
Logan
Spencer
Elliot
Brody
Lucas


----------



## Ithaka

Jennifer
Phoebe
Lola
Helena
Alexandra
Dawn
Francesca
Isla
Ginger
Eloise
Elise


Raine
Owen
Luca
Blaise
Edward (no, not because of twilight, i'm not a fan. :p)
Vance
Sean
Riley
Milo
Miles


----------



## BlackBerry25

xMissxZoiex said:


> I have about 50 for girls lol
> 
> Girls
> River
> Tallulah
> Elliott
> Vaillie
> Avery
> Scarlett
> Rosalie
> Beau
> Florence
> Willow
> 
> Boys
> Leo
> Dexter
> Cole
> Oakley
> Phoenix
> Jenson
> Oscar
> Quinn
> Spencer
> Parker
> 
> That was very hard to pick only 10!!

I love your name choices! Especially Phoenix, Avery, Florence, Willow, and Rosalie!


----------



## BlackBerry25

wanting2010 said:


> Girls
> ----
> Peyton
> Isla
> Harper
> Tegan
> Piper
> Avery
> Sophia
> Olivia
> Amelia
> Kylie

Love most of these too!


----------



## Sentiment

Boys:

Greyson - I just love this name, I think its a badass yet, formal name. 
Gabriel - Beautiful name inspired by the angel Gabriel in the bible
Loki - I think its a cute name, and loki happens to be the norse god of mischief 
Tristan - Another name inspired by mythology
Harrison - I love this name, inspired by Dexters father.
Dante - This name is beautiful and masculine 
Ezra - Beautiful
Noah - Cute and Masculine 
Jude - :)
Spencer - Adorable



Girl:

Grace - Very cute and feminine 
Violet - I think its unique but not uncommon
Scarlett - Same is violet
Natasha - Dramatic and feminine
Delilah - Very girly, and whimsicicle 
Mira - Very cute
Jolie - Unique and mysterious 
Ophelia - Inspired by shakesphere
Noel - Cuuute


----------



## xMissxZoiex

BlackBerry25 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> I have about 50 for girls lol
> 
> Girls
> River
> Tallulah
> Elliott
> Vaillie
> Avery
> Scarlett
> Rosalie
> Beau
> Florence
> Willow
> 
> Boys
> Leo
> Dexter
> Cole
> Oakley
> Phoenix
> Jenson
> Oscar
> Quinn
> Spencer
> Parker
> 
> That was very hard to pick only 10!!
> 
> I love your name choices! Especially Phoenix, Avery, Florence, Willow, and Rosalie!Click to expand...

Thank you, i love the more unusual names but df likes the more traditional names


----------



## Natasha2605

Girls:

Summer ( LO's name)
Ava
Peyton
Grace
Eden
Amelia
Maya
Kyla
Kiara
Evie

Boys :
Jack
Rhys

That's all :) xx


----------



## kalou1972

Awwwome lovely names !!

We are team yellow but have had our names picked for both boy and girl since around 8 weeks !!

I am really glad to say NONE of yuou have our names on your lists !! xx


----------



## LoolaBear

kalou1972 said:


> Awwwome lovely names !!
> 
> We are team yellow but have had our names picked for both boy and girl since around 8 weeks !!
> 
> I am really glad to say NONE of yuou have our names on your lists !! xx

ooooooooo that makes me want to say 'TELL ME TELL ME TELL ME TELL ME TELL ME!!!' lol im just loving names at the moment and when people keep things hidden it makes me want to know even more lol.
its like if OH says oh ive got something for you when you get home i realyl want to pack up there and then and go home cos i really really really cant wait until i finish work to get home and see what it is! xx


----------



## crazyguider

Girls 
emilia 
betsy
isabella
minnie
sophia
pheobe
daisy
Isolde
seren

boys 
William
harry
James
Jacob
joshua
Noah
Tristan
ioan


----------



## x Nicki x

Don't know if I have 10 of each :dohh:

Girls:
Isla
Faith
Scarlett
Ruby
Grace
Elodie
Summer
Imogen

Boys:
Isaac
Charlie
Jacob
Lucas
Chase
Theo
Kaden
Leo


----------



## poppy666

Boys

Korben
Carson
Caleb
Gage
Rhys
Wade
Devon
Kaden
Orin
Blase

Girls

Destiny
Serenity
Devon
Bodhi
Madison
Amelia
Autumn
Imogen
India
Brodie


----------



## Nat77

Ooh! I love these types of threads! Here goes:

Boy Names:

Zachary
Max
Elliot 
Calvin
Benjamin
Noah
Liam
Spencer
Jaison
Levi

Girl Names:
Hailey
Leah
Avery
Hallie
Clara
Lilah
Molly
Darrah


----------



## dottiemad79

i love all the names but i love different names to wot everyone has just coz im nuts and love to be different lol 
boys names 
kaven
corren
lucas/lukas
kaleb
xavier
dalton
taylor
theo
harrison( but cant have as my brother called one of his twins harry:cry:)

girls names
keeley
williow
brianna
brooklyn
maddison
kalley
my sons name is kaiden and my daughter is britney, step daughter is chloe and wot with 8 nieces and 6 nephews its hard to chose names that dont clash with them


----------



## kalou1972

LoolaBear said:


> kalou1972 said:
> 
> 
> Awwwome lovely names !!
> 
> We are team yellow but have had our names picked for both boy and girl since around 8 weeks !!
> 
> I am really glad to say NONE of yuou have our names on your lists !! xx
> 
> ooooooooo that makes me want to say 'TELL ME TELL ME TELL ME TELL ME TELL ME!!!' lol im just loving names at the moment and when people keep things hidden it makes me want to know even more lol.
> its like if OH says oh ive got something for you when you get home i realyl want to pack up there and then and go home cos i really really really cant wait until i finish work to get home and see what it is! xxClick to expand...

Ha ha ha ....you know i've told everyone as well.....cant keep my bloomin mouth shut !!!....dont want to announce on here tho xx


----------



## dani_tinks

Boys names:

Jacob (our sons name)
Matthew
Rhys
Conner
Max
Edward
Noah
Lucas
Dylan
Michael



Girls:

Isabella
Megan
Bethany
Hallie
Lily
Tonia


----------



## BradysMum

*Boys*

Brady
Jacob
Noah
Isaac
Luke
Oliver
Benjamin
Zachary
Nathan
Daniel
William

*Girls*

Hannah
Charlotte
Megan
Olivia
Isabel
Grace
Esme
Alice
Lily
Mia


----------



## BackToBasics

*Top Ten Girl Names:*

_Akasha
Jane
Alexandra
Alexis
Christina
Jaime
Eris
Evangeline
Harper
Bailey_

*Top Ten Boy Names:*

_Dante
Darren
Cyrus
Ares
Aidan
Damien
Logan
Zane
James
Lucas_


----------



## cerena

Aaliyah
Georgia
Lilah
Ophelia
Tahlia
Ayisha
Sayara
Shamilah
Tallulah
Amelia

Isaac
Noah
Elliott
Caleb/Kaleb
Callum
Cameron
Reiss
Leon
Ethan
Jonah


----------



## Aphrodite

Loving this thread! Its helpful to eliminate the more popular names as well as get ideas! So far DH likes Devon (very surprised) for a boy. We only have one boy name so far so this is great! Wish there was 30 pages to look through!


----------



## poppy666

Deven a great choice for a boy :thumbup:


----------



## m2bee

Girls- 
Isla
Lexi
Indi Rose
scarlette
Ellie May
Jessica
Katie
Maya
Sky 
Daisy

Boys
Jaden
Noah
Adam
Dylan
Oliver
Jack
... cant think of any others although sure there are plenty


----------



## firstbabyOMG

Top Ten Boys:
William
Simon
Issac
Elliott
Holden
Atticus
Elijah
Corgan
Jack
James

Top Ten Girls:
Harper
Kennedy
Mana
Eloise
Juno
James
Hannah
Agnes
Tzigane (pronounced Zee-gah-nah)
Kathe (pronounced Ket-the)


----------



## mandarhino

Boys

Joseph / Joe
Nathaniel / Nate
Louis
Edward / Teddy
Noah
Wilfred / Wilf
Milo
Rufus
Theodore / Theo
William

Girls

Amelia / Milly
Miriam
Katherine / Katie
Charlotte / Lotte
Imogen
Penelope / Penny
Olivia / Livie
Emily
Eloise / Ellie
Matilda / Tilly

I like nicknames


----------



## upsybetsy

Boys:

Henry
Charles (obv)
Edward
William
Tristan
Alexander
Robin
George
Arthur
Jacob

Girls:

Mathilde
Alice
Beatrice
Amelia
Madeleine
Violet
Isabella
Charlotte
Fleur
Katharine


----------



## charliemidge

XfairyhopesX said:


> ohhh here we go
> 
> girls
> 
> Amellie
> Poppy
> Honey
> Petal
> Ava
> Evangeline
> Angel
> Anais
> Anise
> Ana
> 
> could go on forever boys are sooooo hard!!!
> 
> Boys
> 
> Aiden (obv)
> Liam
> Ciaran
> Ryan
> LLoyd
> Ollie
> Finley
> Ronnie
> Scott
> Nile

I LOVE your boys names .. my sons name is Ciaran and if im expecting another boy im considering Finley .. :haha:


----------



## charliemidge

Names i am liking at the moment :

Boys

Tyler
Ethan
Finley
Brendon
Callum
Nathan
Noah
Reuben

Girls

Eve
Erin

Cant think of any more ... eek ... :(


----------



## Lover

Here are my favourites :)

Boys
James
Leo
Skylar 
Emmett
Noah 
Damian 
Blake 

Need to think of some more!

Girls
Harmony 
Brontë
Aimee
Elsie
Lucie
Delilah
Coralie
Ever 
Bailey
Summer


----------



## Sakura-chan

My first son`s name is Noah (and my hub is Japanese so Noah also has Japanese characters associated with his name that mean bright hope)

Girls

Mia
Ruby
Isla
Aria
Kaia 
Ariana
Sannah
Melina
Isla
Kiana
Maiya

Boys

Shion
Tomoya
Finn
Ryder
Aiden
Sora
Tai
Jai
Remi
Kian


----------



## superbecks

I love thinking of baby names!!

Girls

Madison
Sophie
Skye
Grace
Mia
Eden
Poppy
Ellie
Lily
Matilda


Boys

Noah
Toby
Harrison
Charlie
Alfie
Lewis
Oliver
Oscar
Zak


----------



## BradysMum

*Boys*

Brady
Jacob
Noah
Isaac
Finn
Luke
Aiden
William
Nathan
Daniel

*Girls*

Hannah
Charlotte
Megan
Olivia
Madeleine
Rebecca
Isabel
Freya
Daisy
Sasha


----------



## KiansMummy

Heres mine 

*Boys*
1.Kian
2.Rylan
3.Connor
4.Kai
5.Oliver
6.Mason
7.Lucas
8.Braydon
9.Joseph
10.James

*Girls*
1.Mia
2.Evie
3.Gracie
4.Maisy
5.Skye
6.Alicia
7.Lola
8.Kaitlyn
9.Poppy
10.Ebony

xx


----------



## emilyjean

*Girls*
Kennedy
Kinsey
Luxe
Larkin
Lyris
Rowan
Rumor

*Boys*
Elliot
Oscar
Emmett
Jasper
Sorley
Vance
Jude

(there aren't ten of each, couldn't think of that many!)


----------



## EmmyReece

*GIRLS*

Ashley
Maisie
Molly
Chloe
Lily
Daisy
Skye
India
Libby
Casey

*BOYS*

Cian
Connah
Logan
Max
Riley
Cody
Cayden
Alfie
Archie
Harry


----------



## MommyWishes4

My Boys:

Tucker 
Luke
Jamie
Patrick
Jesse
Jack
Christian
Oliver
William
Atticus 

My Girls:

Katherine 
Lorelai
Violet
Natalie
Madeline
Beth 
Fiona
Kylie
Annie
Josie


----------



## Florabelle

MommyWishes4 said:


> I don't have ten boys, but I have midd
> 
> My Boys:
> 
> Tucker
> Luke
> Jamie
> Patrick
> Jesse
> Jack
> Christian
> Oliver
> William
> Atticus
> 
> My Girls:
> 
> Katherine
> Lorelai
> Violet
> Natalie
> Madeline
> Beth
> Fiona
> Kylie
> Annie
> Josie



I can't believe Lorelai popped up in the very last post! Thats on my list and my DH likes it too!

Girls:

1. Edie
2. Grace
3. Lorelai
4. Daisy
5. Ella
6. Imogen
7. Violet
8. Brooke
9. Lola
10. Sasha

Boys:

1. Isaac
2. James
3. Jacob
4. Edward
5. Jackson
6. Sawyer
7. Joseph
8. Oliver
9. Louis
10. Charlie
11. Noah

We've agreed on our girls name and its in the list but I'm not sharing further than that I'm afraid. The boys name is a lot tougher. I LOVE Isaac, but DH really doesn't (I am trying to break him!). He says he doesn't like biblical names but as I've told him, most traditional names are biblical, including both of ours!
I also love James, but he's said no as our nephew who passed away aged four had that as his middle name. I have pointed out that it was his middle name and he was never referred to as it, but he still won't bend. Edward is our other nephews middle name. We can't have Jackson as our surname ends in "son", but I still like it. Just from afar! That's why I've done 11, as Jackson doesn't really count as an option for me, its just one I like!


----------



## frsttimemommy

oh fun! :) my lists:
boys:
Connor
Channing
Tanner
Brighton
Trystin (my choice!)
Jeremy
Donovan
Parker
Riley
Ryder

girls:
Kendall
Kaydence
Leighann
Alexa
Emmie
Lainey
Ella
Dawn
Paige
Angelique


----------



## Szaffi

Top ten boys:

Aaron
Jonathan
Daniel
David
Felix
Morgan
Mark
Roland
Dominic
Gabriel


Girls:

Isabel
Amelia
Sophie
Helena
Seraphine
Lotte
Lena
Julia
Lucy
Kara


----------



## MommyWishes4

Florabelle said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> My Boys:
> 
> Tucker
> Luke
> Jamie
> Patrick
> Jesse
> Jack
> Christian
> Oliver
> William
> Atticus
> 
> My Girls:
> 
> Katherine
> Lorelai
> Violet
> Natalie
> Madeline
> Beth
> Fiona
> Kylie
> Annie
> Josie
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe Lorelai popped up in the very last post! Thats on my list and my DH likes it too!
> 
> Girls:
> 
> 1. Edie
> 2. Grace
> 3. Lorelai
> 4. Daisy
> 5. Ella
> 6. Imogen
> 7. Violet
> 8. Brooke
> 9. Lola
> 10. Sasha
> 
> Boys:
> 
> 1. Isaac
> 2. James
> 3. Jacob
> 4. Edward
> 5. Jackson
> 6. Sawyer
> 7. Joseph
> 8. Oliver
> 9. Louis
> 10. Charlie
> 11. Noah
> 
> We've agreed on our girls name and its in the list but I'm not sharing further than that I'm afraid. The boys name is a lot tougher. I LOVE Isaac, but DH really doesn't (I am trying to break him!). He says he doesn't like biblical names but as I've told him, most traditional names are biblical, including both of ours!
> I also love James, but he's said no as our nephew who passed away aged four had that as his middle name. I have pointed out that it was his middle name and he was never referred to as it, but he still won't bend. Edward is our other nephews middle name. We can't have Jackson as our surname ends in "son", but I still like it. Just from afar! That's why I've done 11, as Jackson doesn't really count as an option for me, its just one I like!Click to expand...


LUCKY!! I have yet to find anyone who likes Lorelai. I even had the show Gilmore Girls on because my dog and I love it. My husband walked in and said "What kind of name is Lorelai?" Well...I hadn't told him yet that it was one of my names on my list, so now I don't know how to tell him! :haha:


----------



## fairy_gem

Lorelai is so cute, i love it!.

x


----------



## Tamsin12

well, im lazy sooo lmao

i LOVE talyn for a boy :) 

and i called my angel baby Hartley Romany , which i love :) 

im a weird name freak ahah !


----------



## BessiiBoop

My top 10 Boys names are
1. Issac
2. Harrison
3. Alfie
4. Elliot
5. Austin
6. Harley
7. Elijah
8. Bailee
9. Evan
10. Shay

Girls
1. Elyssa
2. Lola
3. Ameila
4. Gracie
5. Fallon
6. Maddison
7. Aiyla
8. Isabella
9. Annabelle
10. Scarlett 

xx


----------



## MommyWishes4

BessiiBoop said:


> My top 10 Boys names are
> 5. Fallon
> 
> xx

 I've never known anyone who liked the name Fallon! My middle name was Fallon and I didn't like it at all until very recently. I was made fun of by a lot of kids because it was so weird. It's neat to see someone who actually likes it!


----------



## cerena

BessiiBoop said:


> My top 10 Boys names are
> 1. *Issac*
> 2. *Harrison*
> 3. *Alfie*
> 4. *Elliot*
> 5. Austin
> 6. *Harley*
> 7. *Elijah*
> 8. Bailee
> 9. *Evan*
> 10. Shay
> 
> Girls
> 1. *Elyssa*
> 2. *Lola*
> 3. *Ameila*
> 4. Gracie
> 5. Fallon
> 6. Maddison
> 7. Aiyla
> 8. Isabella
> 9. Annabelle
> 10. Scarlett
> 
> xx

I love a lot of these names!


----------



## 20YR 1ST BABY

Boys...
Elliot
Ethan
Regan
Harleigh
Cayden
Tristen
Zack



Girls...
Ava
Lorolie
Bailey
Summer
Morgan
Emmerald
Amelle



Can only find these that i like :)


----------



## mammym

we are team yellow so at the moment our names are: we have a Jake already

Girlies:
Emilia (milly)
Emily (milly)
Ava
Olivia
Caragh/ Karah
Grace
Sadie
Isobel

Boys:
Quinn (my fave, no other member of my family likes it)
Jake (our son)
Joe
Harry (I really like Harris)
Will
Theo
Archie

Can think of 10 at the moment xx


----------



## stacie-leigh

Girls

Lailie
Keira
Hollie
Hallie
May
Leyla
Jesse
Lottie
Grace
Tia


We only thought about girls names because that is what we are having :D x


----------



## McMummy

*Girls Names*
Cara Frances
Leah Farrell
Lauren
Niamh
Maeve (Mayv)
Émer (Ee-mer)
Tia
Teagan
Aoife (Ee-fa)
Caoilfhinn (Kay-linn)



*Boys Names*
Ciarán
Finn Patrick
Riley
Aidan
Lochlann
Francis
Beau
Conor
Harry
Lorcan


----------



## Cazamatazaaa

Awww I like this thread!
My daughter is called Evie Rose, Im currently 9 weeks pregnant with no.2...

I am so stuck for boy names, but have a girl name I like!


----------



## XJessicaX

fairy_gem said:


> Oooh i love this thread!! :)
> 
> Mine are...in no particular order:
> 
> *Girls:*
> 
> Florence
> Edie
> Summer
> Isla
> Nina
> Elsie
> Grace
> Imogene
> Olivia
> Pippa
> 
> ....oooh that was hard, i like more than 10 :)...Bethany, Peony, Sarah, Robyn, Ruthie, Iris & Belle. :)
> 
> *Boys:*
> 
> ummm.....i really struggle with boys names....
> 
> Sebastian
> Edward - but not shortened :)
> William
> Lucas
> Finlay
> Arthur
> Tobias
> Theodore
> Oliver
> Xavier
> 
> ...that was tough!
> 
> x

LOVE those names! Weirdly almost all of the boys names you chose are already down on my 'name list' :) MOving towards Xavier now....OR Jasper


----------



## MyOwnMiracle

Here are my faves:

Boys:

Jake
Ryan
Tyler (Ty)
Lucas (Luke)
Matthew
Adam
Nicholas
Christian
Brady
Christopher


Girls:
Katelyn
Jessica
Amanda
Hayley
Megan
Alyssa
Emma
Lyndsay
Ashley
Cassidy


----------



## flubdub

What a helpful thread!!

*BOYS*
Alex(ander) (sons name)
Jake (sons name)
Dylan
Theo
Jack
Bradley


*GIRLS*
Abbie
Amber
Brooke
Hailie
Alexa (obv couldnt have it though cos my son is called Alex :) )


----------



## fairy_gem

XJessicaX said:


> fairy_gem said:
> 
> 
> Oooh i love this thread!! :)
> 
> Mine are...in no particular order:
> 
> *Girls:*
> 
> Florence
> Edie
> Summer
> Isla
> Nina
> Elsie
> Grace
> Imogene
> Olivia
> Pippa
> 
> ....oooh that was hard, i like more than 10 :)...Bethany, Peony, Sarah, Robyn, Ruthie, Iris & Belle. :)
> 
> *Boys:*
> 
> ummm.....i really struggle with boys names....
> 
> Sebastian
> Edward - but not shortened :)
> William
> Lucas
> Finlay
> Arthur
> Tobias
> Theodore
> Oliver
> Xavier
> 
> ...that was tough!
> 
> x
> 
> LOVE those names! Weirdly almost all of the boys names you chose are already down on my 'name list' :) MOving towards Xavier now....OR JasperClick to expand...


Haha that is weird!.


My lists have changed a bit, in no particular order:


Irenie
Imogene
Elsie - _but DH doesn't like it._
Florence - _but can't use._
Bethany
Quinn - _but DH doesn't like it for a girl. _
Summer - _worry about bullying though._
Lily
Indie
Edie -_ but can't use._
Isla

I know, i know its 11! :)



Isaac
Oscar
Rory - _but DH doesn't like it _
Elijah
Fynn
Seth
Edward - _but not shortened._
Finlay - _doesn't go with surname._
Theo
Leo



x


----------



## windswept

This is going to be tough.

Boys
Finlay
Aulay
Harris (but live on the Isle of Harris, so it doesn't work)
Robin

Struggling with others, but OH has his heart set on some I don't particularly like.

Girls
Leila - *love *this name, OH doesn't!
Katie
Maisie
Carra
Rowan
Iona
Isla

They'll be wee islanders, so I'd love to give them an appropriate name, very Scottish, a Scottish placename or something to do with the wilds.


----------



## elly75

:blue:
Christian
Alexander
Gabriel
Olivier
Liam
Micah
Braden
Connor
Ethan
Tristan

:pink:
Celeste
Clara
Serafine
Imogene
Chloe
Kyrie/Kylie
Autumn
Aurora
Zahra
Ella


----------



## Nanus

Boys (5):
Andreu
Arnau
Gisbert
Roger
Guerau


Girl (5):
Aurembiaix
Martina
Bruna
Joana
Oliva


----------



## lov3hat3

Ahhh i love this thread lol!

Girl Names (no order)
Jordan
Bailee
Rylee 
Jamiee 
Shay 
Brooke 
Jaycee 
Mya 
Phoniex
Teejay 

Boys Names (no order)
Kenzie (its what im naming my first if its a boy!)
Carter 
Bently 
Owen 
Jayden 
Jordan 
Jamie 
Teejay 
Baley 
Justin 
Alfie 
Logan 
:)


----------



## pixydust

Girls.

Freya
Jasmine
Flora
Elodie
Amelia
Skye
Orlaith
Isadora
Indiana
Edie

Boys.

Zenon
Lyle
Kasper
Xavier (the french way - Zavvy-Air rather than Zay-Vee-Err)
Carim
Fynn
Kurt
Jake
Logan
Cole


----------



## peekaboo

I don't even know if I can think of 10 names!

Girls: 
Leah
Anna
Rosie
Isabella
Sophia
Carly
Carla
Christina
Eliza
Emma

Boys: 
Tommy
Jonny
Alastair
Sam
George
Ben
Henry
Rhys
Lewis
Mikey


----------



## Wispyshadow

Hmmmmm.....

Boy Names:

Isaiah
Blaine
Blake
Tucker
Samuel
Judah/Jude
Sawyer
Camden
Harrison
Hayden
Hudson

Girl Names:

Caroline
Charlotte
Raine
Alice
Ivy
Alanna
Cambelle
Cameron
Lucy
Eden


----------



## Cloberella

Boys

Gabriel
Caleb
Seth
Freddie
Lucian
Alexander
Thomas
Asher
Dylan
Zachary

Girls

Isla
Aurora
Aria
Amelie
Pearl
Daisy
Grace
Lilia
Beatrice
Gia


----------



## princess_1991

well if i ever get round to being pregnant the top 10 at tha mo are:

Girls:

angel
ella
jayda-rae
bella
destiny
mercedes
lilly
grace
mackayla 
nevaeh 


boys:

Kenzie/mckenzie
rylee
ryder
harvey
jayden
kyle
blake
taylor
xavier
ashlee

the girls was quite hard, got bout 2 names then hit a brick wall, got bout 4 or 5 boy names then struggled lol


----------



## Pandagirlx3

*girls*

Lila
Emma
Charlotte
Alice
Matilda
Baylee
Harper
Alessa
Olivia
Ashlynn

*boys*

Noah
Asher
Mason
Micha
Parker
Myles
Holden
Nolan
Conner
Hayden


----------



## MrsWez

Girls:
Milana 
Samantha
Amelia
Gabriella
Evangeline
Tatiana
Willow
Harper
Charlotte
Aria

Boys:
Jonathan
Jameson
Gabriel
River
Matthew
Asher
Ezra
Fynn
Dorian
Kai
Declan


----------



## Gwizz

Boys
Benjamin :D
Toby
Daniel
Matthew
William
James
Oliver
Lucas
Kobi
Theodore (Theo)


Girls:
Holly
Poppy
Freya
Sophie
Lyra
Willow
Mia
Luna
Daisy
Autumn


----------



## oread

My list is pretty huge so it was hard to narrow it down, but I'm pretty sure these are my faves

*Boys*
Oren
Acheron
Emery
Belden
Gilroy
Ryker
Aelfhere
Keziah
Alden
Jolon

*Girls*
Eislin
Ainsley
Eudora
Mirielle
Alondra
Oriana
Amirah
Asteria
Nerine
Akina


----------



## brittbrat850

I don't quite have 10 for each, but almost!

Boys:
Christian
William
Spencer
Aaden
Riley
Landon
Carson
Ethan
Harrison

Girls:
Bailey
Madaline
Ava
Bethany
Brynn
Peyton
Chloe
Avery


----------



## discoclare

Can't believe I've never replied to this thread! Well they change all the time but off the top of my head:

Arianna (DD name)
Gabriella (already used by another family member)
Sienna
Georgia
Savannah
Larissa
Maeva
Phoebe
Camilla (can't use as reminds me of Camilla Parker-Bowles)
Tallulah

Xander
Reuben
Lincoln
Fletcher
Finley
Fraser
Theo
Stanley
Zac (already used by family member)
Maverick (though don't think I would ever use this)


----------



## Danii.Mari

MY two son's names are Damien Ranier and Kal-El Xavier so they're my FAVES. lol

Top tens:

Boys:
Karter
Talon
Rylan
Justus
Bentley
Elijah
Isaiah
Nolan
Kai
Majae

Girls:
Harmony
Ambriyah
Honor
Devon
Envy
Rayne
Fallon
Winter
Gianna
Eternity
(I love virtue names for girls!!)


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Im afraid its going to be top 16 girls names lol 

*Girls*
Allegra
Audrina (oh doesnt like it)
Ariella (oh doesnt like it)
Brook (oh doesnt like it)
Blue (oh doesnt like it)
Morgan (oh doesnt like it)
Noah (oh doesnt like it)
Rain 
Quinn
Peyton
Skylar (oh doesnt like it)
Pixie (oh doesnt like it)
Eden (oh doesnt like it and a friend has picked it for hers if she has a girl)
Sophia
Harlow (i LOVE but oh doesnt like it)
Kinsey (oh doesnt like it)


*Boys*
River (i LOVE but oh doesnt like)
Cohan (another family member picked it after i suggested it)
Seth (oh doesnt like it)
Riley (oh doesnt like it)
Lane (oh doesnt like it)
Reid
Clay
Stone (i would only use as a middle name)
Trip (would only use as middle name)
Dylan (oh doesnt like it)
West (oh doesnt like it)
Scout (oh doesnt like it)

As you can see, Oh doesnt leave me with many options :(


----------



## mommytobe1

Girls:
Paesyn Amelia
Ashlyn Grayce
Kaelyn Aidan (Kay-lin)
Spencer Audrice
Addison Taylor
Ryenne Julia (Rye-enne)
Rylee Mariel
Lyric Jane
Honor Audrey
Demi Annice

Boys: 
Ethan Christopher
Elijah Paul
Asher Finn
Jonah Xavier
Emmett Taylor
Rhys Wendell
Ryker Gordon 
Noah James
Kylan William 
Parker Levi

:)


----------

